# '05 Northwest Edition Crew Cab F150



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

There is no reason to even waste your time and money, unless you go all the way on your project. So, here's the beginning to my interpretation of what all the way is.

Sorry, having problems posting pictures. Will be here soon.


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

I put the equivalent to eight layers of CLD tiles on the floor. The total thickness of all my layers of CLD tiles is +/- a half an inch thick.


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

I only put one layer on the firewall.








I'll get some pictures of the finished firewall.


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

I layed Dynamat Extreme on the insides of the pillars, between the front and back doors. Next, I filled the cavities with closed cell foam and covered the holes with stainless steel sheet metal. After that, I covered the stainless steel with Dynamat Extreme.

Here's a picture of what the B pillar looked like before my treatment.










Here's my described treatment.


















I had to cut holes into the sheet metal, in order to reattach my seat belt and put the trim back on.


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a huge roll of Cascade Audio decoupled MLV, I'm going to be using over the CDL tiles. I figured, what's the point taking the time to sound deaden my truck, if I don''t do the firewall. That'll kill any sound from the motor and quite the howling of my 35" Toyo mudders.


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

I also filled all the small voids and re caulked all the seams. However, I hadn't cleaned up the excess foam yet. So it looks pretty sloppy and messy.





























I re sealed and sealed all of the seams in my truck. In the two pictures below, you can see where I re sealed the seams, in gray. Not to mention the white, on the seams, in some of the previous pictures.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

really impressed by your commitment to this truck


----------



## tibug (Jan 22, 2011)

Why are you doing that? Don't you know that you need at least 1" depth of CLD tiles all the way around to make it even worth doing at all? Stop skimping and do it right!









And...Holy frack.


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

MTopper said:


> really impressed by your commitment to this truck


Thank you!! I only want to have to do this once. That's why I'm going through this much trouble and effort. I don't want to finish my build, to only think that I could've done it better because I didn't do it right in the first place and took short cuts. When I'm finished, I'll know that the inside of my cab, cannot possibly get/be any quieter, in lieu of, replacing all the glass in my cab. It'll be a tomb and will make a great space, to install a bad ass, very loud SQ system.


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

tibug said:


> Why are you doing that? Don't you know that you need at least 1" depth of CLD tiles all the way around to make it even worth doing at all? Stop skimping and do it right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I know that I've long past the point of diminishing returns.


----------



## tibug (Jan 22, 2011)

Yea, you might want to think about some bulletproof laminated glass. Not sure if it will offer any acoustic advantages, but at least you'll know you did everything you could 

Probably only ~10-15k for armored glass.


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

tibug said:


> Yea, you might want to think about some bulletproof laminated glass. Not sure if it will offer any acoustic advantages, but at least you'll know you did everything you could
> 
> Probably only ~10-15k for armored glass.


I wish that I had that kind of cheese, to spend on some glass. However, I'm going to make acoustical foam inserts (Melamine Foam), for all my windows, minus the windshield.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

very nice. Im pretty sure you have passed me on my deadening. I have like 80sq ft of damplifier pro 60sq ft of raammat and 20 sq ft of dynamat extreme for cld and another 80 sq ft of luxury liner pro

oh and 3 gallons of spectrum


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

Brian_smith06 said:


> very nice. Im pretty sure you have passed me on my deadening. I have like 80sq ft of damplifier pro 60sq ft of raammat and 20 sq ft of dynamat extreme for cld



Yea, I have more than that on my floor. Not much more, but more!!!


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

subscrizzied....


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

Are you building a rolling coffin? Wow.


----------



## tibug (Jan 22, 2011)

So I take it your wife can yell REALLY loud huh?


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

^^ THAT was the laugh I have been needing for weeks! that was classic.... I say that to my kids all the time... too dang funny.

I love off the hook builds like this. Any chance you could give us a glimpse at a planned product list?

Keep it up!

Rob


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Were you able to bolt everything back down on the floorboard? Are you going to have more money in deadener than equipment?


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

trojan fan said:


> Were you able to bolt everything back down on the floorboard? Are you going to have more money in deadener than equipment?


I'll make everything fit. If need be, I'll cut it up, modify it and weld it back together to make things fit. I'm not afraid of being creative and doing what's necessary to make everything go back together. The great thing is, I have no time frame or time limit for my project. I will not take any short cuts (period) that would/could compromise my desired out come. Patience is a virtue, and this project will be my test to see if I've mastered it or not. lol 

I'll have way more money into my system, then into my deadening. I'm looking to find the best equipment, I can find, for SQ. I'll be running 3 way active up front and am undecided on if I'm going to have rear fill. As of now, I have Xtant x603, x604 (with all the extra goodies) and was going to get a Xtant x1001. However, I've been thinking about going another direction with the amps I'm going to use. I've been checking out Tru Billet Series, McIntosh, Brax, Audison, Zapco and Genesis amps. I've been kind of leaning toward Tru Billet Series and McIntosh but who knows as of yet.  Currently I have a Diamond McDaddy 10, but I am going to end up switching it out for either a Critical Mass UL12, Morel Supreme 12, or a RE AUDIO XXX12-D2 XXX 12". I have an Audio Control EQL, L1 Pro HAT tweeters, an Eclipse AVN 5435 deck, and Kicker SS56.2 component set, that came out of the late Phil Harris's (Deadliest Catch) ride. If I have a rear fill, I'll use the Kicker SS56.2's. Otherwise, they'll stay in the closet. 

I came really close to buying Audio Development MM Series 3-way set, but didn't pull the trigger. So the mids and a mid bass woofers I've been debating on and am still undecided  are Dynaudio Esotar2, Hat Audio SE or just wait until the pro's are released, SEAS Excel W16NX-001 with ScanSpeak Revelator 12M/4631G 4.5", ScanSpeak 18W/4531G 7" Revelator with ScanSpeak Revelator 12M/4631G 4.5", Sinfoni S165W with Sinfoni S100M, and lastly Hertz Mille MLk 3 (sell the crossovers). I've been also flirting with the idea of running a dome mid, instead of the conventional type of mid. I wish there were people, in the Seattle area, who have some of these specific types of speakers and would allow me to lesson to them. I have not decided if I'm going to need a processor yet, or not. If so, I'm kind of partial to the Audison Bit One. I'm also thinking about putting an eight inch sub, into the center of my dash. I'll happily take suggestions and advise on any of this. So feel free to add your two cents.


----------



## tibug (Jan 22, 2011)

I've already commented on this 3 times, but I just can't express my amazement enough. No holds barred in this build. It's gonna be an absolute monster!


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

tibug said:


> So I take it your wife can yell REALLY loud huh?


No, my X wife can!!!:laugh:


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

As I promised earlier, here are some pictures of my firewall with the CLD tiles hung. 


































































I'll be putting decoupled MLV over the cotton shoddy. I figure it'll be extra decoupling!!


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

Here's a hole I cut into my floor under the back seat. That's where I'm going to construct my woofer enclosure, out of fiberglass.





















Here's my 0/1 gauge, JL Audio grauments. I'm running my power under my truck. One will be for power and the other is for a direct chassis ground. 











You can get an idea of how thick the CLD tiles are on the floor!!! That's a roll of standard electrical tape above it.


----------



## Jmirage (Nov 23, 2010)

Subscribed!! I hope I get to listen, or not listen to this as it were when it's complete.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Wanna do my civic next??


----------



## tuto's88t2 (Feb 1, 2011)

complete dedication.. nice!


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks great. Looking forward to seeing the rest of the build.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

A jack stand holding up the steering column, nice thinking


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

WOW!!!! That thing is probably close to bullet proof now!!! I would love to listen to the silence once its finished!!!


----------



## tibug (Jan 22, 2011)

southpawskater said:


> WOW!!!! That thing is probably close to bullet proof now!!! I would love to listen to the silence once its finished!!!


"A local man was killed this morning after the cab of his truck imploded from the extreme negative decibel level inside of the cab. Authorities are still looking for the person responsible for this heartless crime. Please contact your local police if you have any relevant information."


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

Jmirage said:


> Subscribed!! I hope I get to listen, or not listen to this as it were when it's complete.





southpawskater said:


> WOW!!!! That thing is probably close to bullet proof now!!! I would love to listen to the silence once its finished!!!


Of coarse I'll give you guys a demo. Southpawskater, I'm a Lake Stevens guy, as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

When I took my dash skeleton/side impact support out, it has started to rust. Ford didn't even prime it. So I had to sand it.





































I'm going to stuff the hollow tube (pictured above) with a natural cotton fiber insulation.Then, I took it and had it Rhino Lined. Before, when I tapped it with anything metal, it sounded like a tuning fork. The Rhino Lining really deadened it, plus will keep it rust free. (the Rhino Lining is a soft rubbery elastomeric polymerized coating, basically liquid rubber)


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Rhino lined. Can honestly say I wouldn't have thought of that. Interesting. 
I'm really curious how this turns out. Great work so far!


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Looking awesome so far!!


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

Kellyo77 said:


> Rhino lined. Can honestly say I wouldn't have thought of that. Interesting.
> I'm really curious how this turns out. Great work so far!


Thank you!! My boys baseball teams' sponsor was the local Rhino Liner guy. I was going to have everything Rhino Lined, inside of my cab, over my CLD tiles. However, I figured that'd be passing the point of diminishing returns, by leaps and bounds, instead of just leaps. :laugh: The nice thing was, I got a smoking deal on it. If I'd told you guys, what he'd have sprayed the entire cab for, it'd make you sick to your stomach (for being so cheap). In hindsight,I probably should have done it, seeing as I'll never get that kind of deal again, but oh well.


----------



## BoostedNihilist (Mar 3, 2008)

anything use that gigantic hunk of metal as a ground plane?


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

Timelessr1 said:


> Looking awesome so far!!



Thank you! It's amazing how much time I have into this project so far and I'm still nowhere close. I'd say that I'm only 10%-15% percent finished and that's being generous.


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

I also have a butt load of Blackhole Stuff. I'd say I have at least two boxes full, of it.



















I also have four 12" x 18" tiles,and one 24" x 18" tile of Blackhole Five . I have no clue where to us them, but I'll happily take suggestions. :ears: Also, I have an eight pack of DynaXorb, I don't know if I want to use or not.



















I've been told Blackhole products are top quality, but I've also been told they are not all they're cracked up to be. So, I don't don't really know what to think. I'm sure they're just as good as anything in the market, but maybe just a bit overpriced, like all Dynamat products are.


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is some of my fiberglass materials. It's almost time to start in on my sub box. Now, I just need to figure out what sub I'm going to go with!!! 



















I thinking I'm going to use a Critical Mass UL12. It only weighs 18lbs. and has had stellar reviews. The RE AUDIO XXX12-D2 XXX 12" weighs 72lbs. and needs a 12.75" mounting depth. I don't think the RE Audio sub is the best choice for my application. God only knows that I don't need the extra 54 lbs., seeing as I'm adding so much weight already.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Great work, looking forward to seeing more.

Why not use the tweeters in your Avatar ?


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

6spdcoupe said:


> Great work, looking forward to seeing more.
> 
> Why not use the tweeters in your Avatar ?


Thank you for the complement. Those tweeters are absolutely beautiful and are visually a work of art, in my opinion. If I had $3000+ to drop on pair of tweeters, I'd own those. I guess my Hat Audio L1 pro's will have to work.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

bigdaddy'76 said:


> Thank you for the complement. Those tweeters are absolutely beautiful and are visually a work of art, in my opinion. If I had $3000+ to drop on pair of tweeters, I'd own those. I guess my Hat Audio L1 pro's will have to work.


So much better with the rest of the family though !


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

6spdcoupe, have you ever heard those Micro Precision Z-Studio tweeters or any of the Micro Precision Z-Studio components, for that matter?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

bigdaddy'76 said:


> 6spdcoupe, have you ever heard those Micro Precision Z-Studio tweeters or any of the Micro Precision Z-Studio components, for that matter?


I have, still own a few as well including the sub.


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

6spdcoupe said:


> I have, still own a few as well including the sub.


Ooooooooooohhh Ooooooohhh, time to change my drawers, roll over and go to sleep!!! lol Do they sound as incredible as they look? If so, what are you selling them for?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

bigdaddy'76 said:


> Ooooooooooohhh Ooooooohhh, time to change my drawers, roll over and go to sleep!!! lol Do they sound as incredible as they look? If so, what are you selling them for?


Grab the Kllenex first, Micro Precision pictures by 6spdcoupe - Photobucket



Yes, yes they do. We can chat.


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

6spdcoupe said:


> Grab the Kleenex first, Micro Precision pictures by 6spdcoupe - Photobucket
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes they do. We can chat.


Jeez, you didn't warn me I'd need a full box of Kleenex. :laugh::laugh: Those are as good as Viagra, if not a little better.  I gave myself a black eye, on the first picture alone!!! lol:laugh::laugh: I'm going to have to save my pennies and own some of those. There is a good possibility that the Critical Mass UL12 just got thrown out the window, for a Micro-Precision Z-Studio 245 25cm High-End Subwoofer.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

bigdaddy'76 said:


> Jeez, you didn't warn me I'd need a full box of Kleenex. :laugh: Those are as good as Viagra, if not a little better.  I gave myself a black eye, on the first picture alone!!! lol:laugh::laugh: I'm going to have to save my pennies and own some of those. There is a good possibility that the Critical Mass UL12 just got thrown out the window, for a Micro-Precision Z-Studio 245 25cm High-End Subwoofer.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

THAT I know I have in stock too.


----------



## screamatamonkey (May 15, 2009)

bigdaddy'76 said:


> I thinking I'm going to use a Critical Mass UL12. It only weighs 18lbs. and has had stellar reviews. The RE AUDIO XXX12-D2 XXX 12" weighs 72lbs. and needs a 12.75" mounting depth. I don't think the RE Audio sub is the best choice for my application. God only knows that I don't need the extra 54 lbs., seeing as I'm adding so much weight already.


Good call on the gear, though I did have to chuckle a little bit when you were contemplating the weight of the sub when you've got 300lbs of sound deadener already in the truck! I totally agree though that the RE XXX needs way too much space for it to be practical in your application.

Keep up the awesome work! I can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

screamatamonkey said:


> Good call on the gear, though I did have to chuckle a little bit when you were contemplating the weight of the sub when you've got 300lbs of sound deadener already in the truck! I totally agree though that the RE XXX needs way too much space for it to be practical in your application.
> 
> Keep up the awesome work! I can't wait to see how it turns out!



"Good call on the gear" "Keep up the awesome work!"

Thank you. I figure, what's the point of going through the extent I'm going through, if I'm just going to ***** out on the gear. Like I've said before, I don't want to think I could have done it better in anyway. That includes my choice in gear. I'd rather take a year to do it right the first time, then have it be a never ending quest because I didn't take the time to do it right from the beginning.

"though I did have to chuckle a little bit when you were contemplating the weight of the sub when you've got 300lbs of sound deadener already in the truck! I totally agree though that the RE XXX needs way too much space for it to be practical in your application."

That's kind of my point. I'm already adding a bunch of weight to my truck. If I can help reduce the over all weight, of my truck, with something as simple as my sub selection, then it's a rather simple decision. At this point, I've essentially added a really fat guy to my truck. Loosing the extra weight of the sub, is like he went on a diet and lost 50lbs. :laugh:


----------



## screamatamonkey (May 15, 2009)

bigdaddy'76 said:


> That's kind of my point. I'm already adding a bunch of weight to my truck. If I can help reduce the over all weight, of my truck, with something as simple as my sub selection, then it's a rather simple decision. At this point, I've essentially added a really fat guy to my truck. Loosing the extra weight of the sub, is like he went on a diet and lost 50lbs. :laugh:


I like how you're using "fat guy" as a standard of measure:laugh:

And a real man would redo the suspension to accomodate the gear  (j/k)


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

screamatamonkey said:


> I like how you're using "fat guy" as a standard of measure:laugh:
> 
> And a real man would redo the suspension to accomodate the gear  (j/k)


That's not the problem, gas millage is. I got about 12 miles to the gallon before this project. So, if I can change a few minor things to loose a few pounds here and there, while not compromising SQ or my deadening objective, then I will. If that even helps out at a measly .1 miles to the gallon, then I can save money in the long run. Obviously, I don't care to much about the weight, but 50lbs is 50 lbs!!! That's 50 more lbs of deadening I'll use. lol:laugh: Anyways, that sub is to tall for my desired application. It sure is beautiful though!!!


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

Tuned in for this one


----------



## iasca judge (Jan 5, 2010)

Can't wait to see what follows next!


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

nice work so far, GL w/ with the build.


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

jimp said:


> nice work so far, GL w/ with the build.


Thank you, but it's just begun!! :laugh: I'm not sure if being a perfectionist and overly anal retentive is a good thing yet. I guess it'll pay dividends, in the end, but not in my consumption of time!!!


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

yeah, I know the feeling well on being anal about things. It does give you the satisfaction of having done it the way you think is right/best, and in turn, leads you to believe its a job well done. keep updating your progress.


----------



## redsun (Sep 2, 2010)

I love seeing builds like this. More often than not, however, they never get done.

Also, I'm not quite sure how the OP can say "I want the best of everything money be damned" and then the next paragraph talk about being worried about MPG. Is the truck being driven 50k miles/yr? What can the incremental difference in cost be for carrying around a few hundred extra pounds in an already heavy truck? I mean, you might be talking about a couple hundred bucks a year, which is about 1/10 the cost of the tweeters that your considering.

I hope it goes off like gangbusters, but I guess we'll see!


----------



## t.hill17 (Jul 12, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing how everything fits back together. I use too much mat on my rear wheelwells and the carpet didn't fit quite right so u had to take it down to 3 layers. Good luck!


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

redsun said:


> I love seeing builds like this. More often than not, however, they never get done.
> 
> Also, I'm not quite sure how the OP can say "I want the best of everything money be damned" and then the next paragraph talk about being worried about MPG. Is the truck being driven 50k miles/yr? What can the incremental difference in cost be for carrying around a few hundred extra pounds in an already heavy truck? I mean, you might be talking about a couple hundred bucks a year, which is about 1/10 the cost of the tweeters that your considering.
> 
> I hope it goes off like gangbusters, but I guess we'll see!


I'm to stubborn not to finish this build. This might sound stupid, irrational, or ignorant, however, I can justify the cost of my equipment and overall cost of my build, but I can't justify the extra cost of gas. Gas isn't going to get any cheaper or ever going to be in greater supply. I'd rather not spend anymore on taxes for gas, than needed. I don't know about you guys, but I already pay to much in taxes. I'll do what it takes to try to lesson it, even if it's only $50.00 a year!!! Sure it sounds hypocritical, seeing as I own a truck, but to each their own!! Also,I will be putting 10k-20k miles on my truck a year. What's the point of spending all this money on it, if I'm not going to enjoy it?


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

t.hill17 said:


> Looking forward to seeing how everything fits back together. I use too much mat on my rear wheelwells and the carpet didn't fit quite right so u had to take it down to 3 layers. Good luck!


I'm not going to reuse the factory carpet, so I'm not to worried about how the carpet is going to fit. I'll be recovering every panel, seat, and anything else that's visible. I've already have most of the supplies needed to do so. Like I stated in my first post on this thread, this is my interpretation of what going all the way on your project is!! I meant all the way!!


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

By the way, I've forgot to mention that this is going to be a stealth install. My plan is to hide my amps behind my backseat. I'll have a switch to unlatch the backseat and hinge it, to fold down. So the amp rack will need to be trick looking. However, you'll never know it, unless I want you to. I was thinking about retrofitting a trunk latch with the solenoid and using it to latch and unlatch my back seat. If anybody has better ideas or reason that it won't work, please feel free to spread your knowledge. That's the great thing about this site, there's a bunch of experts out there to learn from. Thanks!


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

bigdaddy'76 said:


> Of coarse I'll give you guys a demo. Southpawskater, I'm a Lake Stevens guy, as well.:thumbsup:


Right on! Jmirage is close by as well and a pretty cool guy to boot. If I ever get my system finished we should get a little Northend audio meet and greet put together.


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

southpawskater said:


> Right on! Jmirage is close by as well and a pretty cool guy to boot. If I ever get my system finished we should get a little Northend audio meet and greet put together.


Yea, that'd be sweet. Until then, if you ever need any help (an extra hand) or anything of that nature, let me know. We'll knock it out.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Awesome work... Subscribed


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

pjc said:


> Awesome work... Subscribed


Thank you, it's going to be a labor of love. I'm glad I really like the looks of my truck because I'll have it forever now. I'll have invested way to much time and passion into it, to ever bring myself to sell it. Not to mention, sentimental value doesn't convert to monetary value very well.


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking good so far!


----------



## Octopus Jonny (Oct 30, 2007)

Any updates on this? Ridiculous start.


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

Between work and coaching my boys baseball team, I've been extremely busy. Now that baseball is over, I'll have some extra time to focus on my truck. I have been slowly acquiring more gear though. I defiantly need to get cracking on my build. It'd sure be nice to have it finished or at least close to finished, by September. I hope to start having some new updates soon.


----------



## stilife (Dec 1, 2009)

Subscribed! I look forward to more!


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

dangit all this build up and no finished product.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

And it's only three pages. Go look at Robolop's BMW build...it's like 50+ pages and still not done!

Jay


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

That might be the most CLD I have ever seen in one vehicle


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

Chaos said:


> That might be the most CLD I have ever seen in one vehicle


I still have a minimum of another 200ft^2 of CLD tiles left to add.


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

My new goodies!!! 




























Now, I just need to get the rest of the family (430's, 650's, and a 1200)!!! It will soon enough!!!


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

You won't need the Esotar 1200 with that hole in the floor:laugh:


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

trigg007 said:


> You won't need the Esotar 1200 with that hole in the floor:laugh:


 The hole in the floor is there so I can have a flush mounted woofer and still have it's required box volume.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Bump need more PICS


----------



## Seattle Esotar (Jun 15, 2009)

Great looking build! How goes it? Any more pics? I got your email regarding Esotar 2 product. I'm in Bellevue and have been the authorized Dynaudio dealer since the 90's. Love the product! Let me know if you'd like to listen to some. We display Dyn, TRU Technology, Morel, ID etc. We're just finishing a Bentley GT w/all Dyn, TRU Super Billet 6 and lots of deadening. Well, maybe not so much as you're using.(2-4 layers of vibration dampener and closed cell foam).

Looks pretty serious so far.


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

bigdaddy'76 said:


> Between work and coaching my boys baseball team, I've been extremely busy. Now that baseball is over, I'll have some extra time to focus on my truck. I have been slowly acquiring more gear though. I defiantly need to get cracking on my build. It'd sure be nice to have it finished or at least close to finished, by September. I hope to start having some new updates soon.


Ok.. its September! :shrug:


----------



## Seattle Esotar (Jun 15, 2009)

bigdaddy'76 said:


> The hole in the floor is there so I can have a flush mounted woofer and still have it's required box volume.


Any progress on your build? Summer is over!


----------



## phryed (Aug 5, 2011)

subscribed.

you could just mount your sub in the muffler, use the exhaust as the port tube.


----------



## redbaronace (Sep 27, 2011)

Also tagged for interest. Im local so hopefully sometime we can meet up.


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

Cant wait to see the end results!


----------



## zam70 (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice,
Sub'd


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

+1 Subscribed. Revival Bump. It's been a while.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Any progress 76?


----------



## Seattle Esotar (Jun 15, 2009)

BP1Fanatic said:


> Any progress 76?


Looks like this build is over.


----------

